# Hydra in CRS tank



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i found a couple hydra on my sponge filter and on the glass of my 20 gallon CRS tank the population seems to be increasing. is there a way to get rid of it with out using dog dewormer? i have SS grade CRS in there so i dont want to take the chance and end up killing them.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tex627,

Here is an excellent post by MatPat in our APC library. I have used this procedure to rid my shrimp tank of hydra. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/library/52784-planaria-hydra-elimination-shrimp-tanks.html


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

yea i have panacur and everything but i only have a couple hydra that i found in my tank. i dont want to risk killing all my shrimp to kill a couple hydra. i've heard spixi snails work but i'm also worried that it will harm the shrimp. any ideas?


----------

